# How Do I Change Startup Program Load Order?



## Lonesome61 (Mar 16, 2008)

When starting up Vista, several programs that use Internet access (such as Outlook and Yahoo! Messenger) start before my Cingular Communication Manager software. *How can I move the Communication Manager up in the queue so that it's loaded first before Skype and other Internet-dependent software?* I'm not unfamiliar with registry editing, but not brave enough to go playing with it without some guidance and it appears that's the only way to make it happen.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

There isnt a way that you can change the order as your internet apps will ALWAYS start first HOWEVER you can download a program such as Start-Up Control Center which is a freeware program and IS vista compatible

Startup Control Center lets you control which applications your computer executes when it starts up. You can also change the loading order of the startup entries.

See Here for a complete Tuts on how to use Startup control center


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Placehold said:


> There isnt a way that you can change the order as your internet apps will ALWAYS start first HOWEVER you can download a program such as Start-Up Control Center which is a freeware program and IS vista compatible
> 
> Startup Control Center lets you control which applications your computer executes when it starts up. You can also change the loading order of the startup entries.
> 
> See Here for a complete Tuts on how to use Startup control center


Its NOT free; see for yourself:

http://www.sureshotsoftware.com/startupcontrol/index.html


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

My apologies

here's some proper freeware

StartupXpert

Arrange startup

Startup cleaner

Startup manager

Quick startup

:Smile:


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Placehold said:


> My apologies
> 
> here's some proper freeware
> 
> ...


Notice this is a VISTA thread. StartupXpert, Quick StartUp etc doesnt work on Vista.

Please check programs before you recommend them. Thanks

Besides, all those programs listed above are useless, as they DO NOT show all startup programs.

To see ALL startup programs, use Glary Utilities. Then load "Optimize and Improve", then "Startup Manager"


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Placehold said:


> My apologies
> 
> here's some proper freeware
> 
> ...









Hello. . .

Out of curiosity, I downloaded, installed and tested the programs mentioned within this thread to see if they were compatible with Vista. I found them to be just that.

Many programs written for the NT 5.x platforms (Windows 2000/XP/Server 2003) will in fact run with most if not all functionality under the NT 6.0 platform (Vista/Server 2008). 

The most interesting aspect that I find within this thread is that one application dismissed as Vista compatible - Startup Manager - is absolutely identical to the one subsequently recommended for Vista - Quick Startup 2.1, Glary Utilities, a.k.a. "Startup Manager". Take a look:


THUMBNAIL




My favorite application for the management of start-up programs is SysInternals AutoRuns v9.13, by Mark Russinovich and Bryce Cogswell. SysInternals is a wholly owned Subsidiary of Microsoft, since 2006. Autoruns can be downloaded free of charge from Microsoft TechNet by clicking HERE.


My Regards to All. . .

JC


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hello. . .
> 
> Out of curiosity, I downloaded, installed and tested the programs mentioned within this thread to see if they were compatible with Vista. I found them to be just that.
> 
> ...


They all don't say they are compatible with Vista, so thanks for testing them with Vista and letting us know they work.

What I find interesting is that none of those programs show what is loaded in:

HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Glary Utliities and HiJackThis show it, but none of those Startup Programs you recommended show the programs loaded in: HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Not even AutoRuns for Windows v9.13 shows the programs that are loaded at Startup in that part of the registry. But it really should, like HiJackThis and Glary Utilities does.

I wonder why. Any ideas?

Lazy programmers? Ignorant programmers?


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

I do apologise for not mentioning that they were Vista compatible, thank you very much jcgriff2 for testing them :smile:

Regards



Craig


----------



## Lonesome61 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm humbled by the responses. I tested all the apps above as well and found nary a one that showed my CingularCCM.exe which is found in /HKEY_LOCALMACHINE


----------



## Lonesome61 (Mar 16, 2008)

Finger cramp caused an early submit! *Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run* is where CingularCCM.exe is found, but it doesn't show up on any of the programs mentioned. And I didn't see any simple methods for changing the order. One (Startup Manager, I think it was) allowed batch file creation, but it doesn't allow for ordering of applications any other way that I could see. 

Interestingly enough, loading SP1 moved the CingularCCM.exe up a notch so that it loads before _one_ of the programs now.:4-dontkno


----------

